# Hello from MN



## mnwalleye (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey This is Jason MN and see that new members are to do a roll call.  I have a Large Green Egg and a Brinkmann smoker that looks like the one in the SMF logo.  I would say I am between just learning and Pitmaster.  Looking any good advice on both the Egg and Brinkmann.

Thanks


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Someone will be along shortly with advice on your smokers.  I don't have either one, so can't help you on that.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Jason.. Welcome to smf.. Enjoy your stay


----------



## danj (Dec 23, 2009)

welcome to SMF it sure is a great place to learn. hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 23, 2009)

mnwalleye
Welcome to SMF from a neighbor from the west !!!
Interested in hearing more on the green eggs smoking performance, been eyeing them for a while.....


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome Jason, great to have you here with us. Where abouts in MN are you? Im south or Rochester a bit. You came to the right place. Lots of really good people here and more info than you can imagine. Look forward to hearing more from you in the forums and seeing some of your BBQ's.


----------



## mnwalleye (Dec 23, 2009)

A few miles north of Becker,MN


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the site.  I don't have the smokers you do but I'm sure others on here will be able to weigh in.


----------



## alx (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard.....


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome from down south in Des Moines.


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Jump right in the brine is fine.


----------



## kennymn (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Jason , and welcome to the SMF family , your out my back door ( Albertville )


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

First off welcome Jason to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Jason.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Jason,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## blue (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF from your neighbor to the east in Princeton

Remember we like to see pictures


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the family, glad you found us

You will find a ton of good information floating around in here

Don't be afraid to ask questions and remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.

  Check out the 5 day ecourse  it is definitely worth it

  Good Luck And Happy Smokes


----------



## warthog (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Jason. Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 23, 2009)

_
Welcome to the SMF forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info. _


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello from Monticello neighbor.You will have fun and learn alot 
Here on the site. I have gained enough confidence to try thing that I never thought of.This weekend I'm doing my first butt and my first brisket  and my millionth turkey,should be a fun Christmas . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Bill


----------



## mnwalleye (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## kurtsara (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks excellent, I have 2 8lb butts and 2 brisket on right now


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice!  I did a brisket this weekend but never pulled out the camera. Doh!


----------



## erain (Feb 21, 2010)

howdy neighbor, you just down the road from me... i work in st cloud and live about 25 min northwest. love them walleyes too, spend alot of time either on L.O.W. or mille lacs. welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 21, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I have no doubt there is someone here that can answer your questions. This is a great place to learn.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome from one Minnesotan to another.  Lots of good advice here.


----------

